# Very light commercial use in pub



## Stephen Fuller (Jul 12, 2019)

Newby question. We run a busy pub that currently has a Jura XJ9 that is not well, overpriced, 2 years old and frankly I want shot of it!!

We don't do a lot of coffee, probably staff (myself included) drink the most coffee, average across a month is less than 30 cups a day, spread across 10hours, mix of americano, latte, cappu. Thinking of getting a Sage Oracle machine, should that be able to cope?

Steve


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a great forum deal on a Cherub, Classico or Heavenly........ more than capable of coping with those sorts of numbers! Andy


----------

